# A quick photo session on few species



## yen_saw (Apr 20, 2010)

New born Popa sp.












Older batch











Pseudocreobotra ocellata adult female






Theopropus elegans adult male






Amantis nawai nymph


----------



## neps (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice! Thanks for posting these images.


----------



## Rick (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice pics Yen.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the Popa sp. very strange heads.


----------



## revmdn (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks all. like the Popa sp. too, huge bulging eyes like the goldfish :lol: have a good hatch recently.






A layer of ooth seam peeled off after hatching


----------



## ismart (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 21, 2010)

Like a barrel of monkeys!


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice pictures! Very nice indeed!


----------

